# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фототехнику и фотопричендалы советских времён!

## Морфиус

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм) *150грн* 
7) Киев-17 (объектив Гелиос-81М 2/53)  *ПРОДАН*
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
9) Feca (объектив zecanar-anastigmat 1:4,5 , f=10,5 см) *ПРОДАН*
10) Фотокор-1 + 12 пластинок *ПРОДАН*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн*
2) Индустар-61Л/3-МС 2,8/50 (чуть погнут корпус) *70грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*
4) Helios-44-2 2/58 *80грн* 
5) EMITAR-S 4,5/80 *30грн*
6) Вега-11У 2,8/50  *ПРОДАН*

*Фотоувеличители:*
1) Свет-4 *15грн*
2) УПА-5М *50грн*
3) KROKUS (2 шт., большой и поменьше)  *ПРОДАН*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*
2) Ленинград 4   *ПРОДАН*
3) Свердловск 6 + футляр *30грн*
4) Свердлловск 6 *20грн*
5) Экспонометр для фотопечати "Фотон-3" *30грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
1) Электроглянцеватель *40грн*
2) Фотолабораторный любительский фонарь (красный) *20грн*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
4) Визуальный анализатор Bekerfot *20грн*
5) Спектрозон-1 *20грн* 
6) Реле времени "Изохрон-М" *ПРОДАН*
7) Набор светофильтров 60х60 *40грн* *бронь*
8) Набор корректирующих светофильтров 75х75 *50грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-на фото в альбоме) (*30грн за шт*) и несколько квадратных светофильтров
10) Резак фигурный (маленький) *30грн* 
11) Резак прямой 190х300 ФР-1  *ПРОДАН*
12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн* *бронь*
13) Наглазник НД-2 (2шт) *40грн за оба*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Удлинительные кольца к фотоаппаратам Зенит и Зенит-С 42х1 2шт, 39х1  *ПРОДАН*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*
17) Рамка кадрирующая электронная "Рось"  *40грн*

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## Морфиус

В *ЭТОЙ* теме можно найти книги всё тех же времён по фотоискусству, пост №9 первая фотка (список)   :smileflag:

----------


## Expier

Индустар-61Л/3-МС 2,8/50 (чуть погнут корпус) 70грн -бронь, пожалуйста!


И на эти камеры тоже, пожалуйста, до выяснения
6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм) 150грн
9) Feca (объектив zecanar-anastigmat 1:4,5 , f=10,5 см) 300грн
10) Фотокор-1 + 12 пластинок 400грн


Где это все обитает и когда можно посмотреть?

----------


## xamjak

интересует экспонометр, который лучше всех работает и на который можно будет батарейки найти.

----------


## futura

есть что то на никоновский байонет,кроме Н81 такой уже есть? ставились на киев 17-19

----------


## Морфиус

> Индустар-61Л/3-МС 2,8/50 (чуть погнут корпус) 70грн -бронь, пожалуйста!
> 
> 
> И на эти камеры тоже, пожалуйста, до выяснения
> 6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм) 150грн
> 9) Feca (объектив zecanar-anastigmat 1:4,5 , f=10,5 см) 300грн
> 10) Фотокор-1 + 12 пластинок 400грн
> 
> 
> Где это все обитает и когда можно посмотреть?


 бронь принята.. это всё в центре, район кирхи..по поводу связи написал куда следует  :smileflag: )))))))

----------


## Морфиус

> интересует экспонометр, который лучше всех работает и на который можно будет батарейки найти.


 


> работоспособность не известна


  я вообще безпонятия какие там батарейки и как он вообще работает

----------


## Морфиус

> есть что то на никоновский байонет,кроме Н81 такой уже есть? ставились на киев 17-19


 я советской фототехникой не увлекаюсь, так что особо ничего не понял из вашего поста..кто такой этот великий и ужасный мсье *байонет*??

----------


## burbak

а есть у вас объектив с фокусом 300 мм

----------


## Морфиус

> а есть у вас объектив с фокусом 300 мм


 всё что есть приведено в списке в первом посте..

----------


## Морфиус

*Обновлён список товаров и альбом* (удалены фотки с проданными фотоштукенциями)

----------


## Морфиус

*Добавлено и обновлено пару фоток в альбоме, обновлён список товаров...* активней интересуемся оставшимся!!

----------


## Aztek2008

Индустар-61Л/3-МС 2,8/50 (чуть погнут корпус) 70грн - уже продан?

----------


## Морфиус

> Индустар-61Л/3-МС 2,8/50 (чуть погнут корпус) 70грн - уже продан?


 что продано, там и написано "ПРОДАН".. Где цена стоит, знач в продаже.. кстати фотка этого индустара есть в альбоме..  :грабли:

----------


## Алексей13

> *ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
> 1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
> 2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
> 3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
> 4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
> 5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
> 6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм) *150грн* 
> 7) Киев-17 (объектив Гелиос-81М 2/53)  *ПРОДАН*
> 8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
> ...


 Меня интересуют светофильтры на Индустар 61Л и Юпитер 11(вроде, 135мм - f), если имеются такие - какая их стоимость?

----------


## Морфиус

*Алексей13*, *какой смысл в цитировании всего первого поста???*

все имеющиеся фильтры представлены на фото, какой из них куда и на что подходит я безпонятия...

----------


## Морфиус

фоткам тоже мега АП!!

----------


## Морфиус

*В продаже!*  :smileflag:

----------


## Aztek2008

Проверьте, пожалуйста, или самый верхний правый светофильтр (оранжевый) на резьбу 52мм - там на кайме пишется.

----------


## Морфиус

> Проверьте, пожалуйста, или самый верхний правый светофильтр (оранжевый) на резьбу 52мм - там на кайме пишется.


 он белый, то просто пароллон под ним  :smileflag: )

*вот он* 
Вложение 1311719Вложение 1311724

а тут все что похожи на оранжевые, в том числе и 


> самый верхний правый светофильтр (оранжевый)


 Вложение 1311694Вложение 1311705Вложение 1311710Вложение 1311715

----------


## Aztek2008

Ещё бы было очень здорово увидеть ту сторону, на которой размер резьбы указывается

----------


## Морфиус

> Ещё бы было очень здорово увидеть ту сторону, на которой размер резьбы указывается


 если речь о фильтре с пароллоном, то на фотке же видна надпись *49х0,75*

----------


## Aztek2008

интересуют оранжевые

----------


## Морфиус

все надписи что есть, видны на фотках, т.е. *на двух больших что вместе соединены* написано *ОС12* И *ЖС17*, на остальных двух: *жёлтый ЖС18 66х0,75*, *оранжевый ОС12 66х0,75*

----------


## Морфиус

*Остатки в продаже!!*

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм) *150грн* 
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*
4) Helios-44-2 2/58 *80грн* 
5) EMITAR-S 4,5/80 *30грн*

*Фотоувеличители:*
1) Свет-4 *15грн*
2) УПА-5М *50грн*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*
3) Свердловск 6 + футляр *30грн*
4) Свердлловск 6 *20грн*
5) Экспонометр для фотопечати "Фотон-3" *30грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
1) Электроглянцеватель *40грн*
2) Фотолабораторный любительский фонарь (красный) *20грн*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
4) Визуальный анализатор Bekerfot *20грн*
5) Спектрозон-1 *20грн* 
7) Набор светофильтров 60х60 *40грн*
8) Набор корректирующих светофильтров 75х75 *50грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-на фото в альбоме) (*30грн за шт*) и несколько квадратных светофильтров
10) Резак фигурный (маленький) *30грн* 
12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн*
13) Наглазник НД-2 (2шт) *40грн за оба*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Штатив (2шт) *100грн/шт*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*
17) Рамка кадрирующая электронная "Рось"  *40грн*

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## Морфиус

добавлено:

15) Штатив (2шт) 100грн/шт

фотки в альбоме..

----------


## Морфиус

Также есть:

-чехлы для фотоаппаратов *зенит*, *фэд-3*, *киев* и *чёрный без названия*;
-сумка и три ремешка;
-набор состоящий из двух фотовспышек, конденсаторов, проводов и сумки для ношения всего этого..

Все фотки есть в *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## Кристюша

зенит с объективом за 100 возьму

----------


## Морфиус

> зенит с объективом за 100 возьму


 за 100 только без объектива

----------


## Кристюша

индустар 50-2 за сколько отдадите? напишите в личку телефон для связи пожалуйста

----------


## Морфиус

5) Экспонометр для фотопечати "Фотон-3" 
17) Рамка кадрирующая электронная "Рось" 

проданы, остальное в продаже!

----------


## 2geo

экспонометр свердловск 6 - рабочий?

----------


## Морфиус

> экспонометр свердловск 6 - рабочий?


 без понятия  :smileflag:  читайте внимательно тему!




> Состояние различное, *работоспособность не известна*, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте..

----------


## Bizina vision

*Имеется вопрос к более опытным товарищам:*
какой их представленных объективов подойдет на *Nikon D80*???

----------


## Морфиус

набор состоящий из двух фотовспышек  продан, остальное в продаже..

----------


## Морфиус

*Остатки в продаже!!*

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм) *150грн* 
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*
4) Helios-44-2 2/58 *80грн* 
5) EMITAR-S 4,5/80 *30грн*

*Фотоувеличители:*
1) Свет-4 *15грн*
2) УПА-5М *50грн*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*
3) Свердловск 6 + футляр *30грн*
4) Свердлловск 6 *20грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
1) Электроглянцеватель *40грн*
2) Фотолабораторный любительский фонарь (красный) *20грн*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
4) Визуальный анализатор Bekerfot *20грн*
5) Спектрозон-1 *20грн* 
7) Набор светофильтров 60х60 *40грн*
8) Набор корректирующих светофильтров 75х75 *50грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-на фото в альбоме) (*30грн за шт*) и несколько квадратных светофильтров
10) Резак фигурный (маленький) *30грн* 
12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн*
13) Наглазник НД-2 (2шт) *40грн за оба*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Штатив (2шт) *100грн/шт*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*

*Также есть*:
-чехлы для фотоаппаратов *зенит*, *фэд-3*, *киев* и *чёрный без названия*;
-сумка и три ремешка..

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## Морфиус

апаем   :smileflag:

----------


## Motorhead

Интересует Helios-44-2 2/58
Состояние (потертости на передней и задней линзе есть)? крышки в комплекте?

----------


## billyphoto

Как с Вами связаться? Интересуют обьективы.Мои тел:067-256-29-23----766-28-37скайп-belyakov0302
Зарание благодарю

----------


## Морфиус

Позиции

6) ФЭД (объектив ФЭД 1:3,5 , F=50 мм)

4) Helios-44-2 2/58 80грн 
5) EMITAR-S 4,5/80

*проданы!*

----------


## esculap

фильтры с посадочной резьбой на 31,7 есть?

----------


## rosso

Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) 80грн беру ради объектива, нет ли царапин, повреждений, потёртостей на объективе???, и есть ли крышка на даный объектив? номер телефона и риквизиты в личку, проплачую- отправляете-забираю.

----------


## sladkiy per4ik

подскажите пожалста, а какая-то из этих вспышек подойдёт на Зенит ТТЛ? если нет может знаете какая....?

----------


## Морфиус

> фильтры с посадочной резьбой на 31,7 есть?


 вот специально составил *список круглых фильтров*:

*ЖЗ-1,4х   82х0,75
УФ-1х   82х0,75
ЖС-12   66х0,75
ЖС-18   66х0,75
ОС-12   66х0,75
Уф-1х  49х0,75
Н-4х   49х0,75 (2 шт)
+2   49х0,75
+2   40,5х0,5
ЖС-12   40
Ж-2х   40,5х0,5
ЖЗ-2   35,5х0,5
К-8х   35,5х0,5
ОС   12
ЖС  17*

плюс есть пару *пустых коробочек* для них под диаметры  *49 (2шт)*, *40,5* и *35,5*





> Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) 80грн беру ради объектива, нет ли царапин, повреждений, потёртостей на объективе???, и есть ли крышка на даный объектив? номер телефона и риквизиты в личку, проплачую- отправляете-забираю.


 к сожалению, отправкой не занимаемся... во всяком случае пока..





> подскажите пожалста, а какая-то из этих вспышек подойдёт на Зенит ТТЛ? если нет может знаете какая....?


 о каких вспышках речь??

----------


## Морфиус

апаем   :smileflag:

----------


## Богданааа

если у вас есть еще фотоаппараты ФЕД5 и ФЕД любой то позвоните мне 0931109045 или 0962737230

----------


## Морфиус

> если у вас есть еще фотоаппараты ФЕД5 и ФЕД любой то позвоните мне 0931109045 или 0962737230


 из списка же видно, что из ФЭДов остались:

-фотоаппараты:
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) 150грн
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) 100грн

-объектив:
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм 100грн

и пару чехлов фэд-3..

что конкретно интересует??

----------


## chernogor

Оставьте телефон по которому можно связаться..

----------


## КостяШКА

есть тушка зенит 11 или ет ?

----------


## Морфиус

> есть тушка зенит 11 или ет ?


 ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50)
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50)
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58)

----------


## Морфиус

апаем   :smileflag:

----------


## drew

Чехол для зенита есть?

----------


## Морфиус

> Чехол для зенита есть?


 Вложение 2647540 чёрный справа..

----------


## drew

за сколько готовы отдать?

----------


## drew

за чехол спасибо,отличный.
Интересуют светофильтры на м52.
не завалялись?

----------


## Морфиус

> Интересуют светофильтры на м52.
> не завалялись?


 список всех светофильтров представлен в посте № 44...  на м52 видимо нету..

----------


## starbort

Наглазник НД-2 одну штуку куплю. Где живет?

----------


## starbort

Спасибо за НД-2. Правда пришлось его подшаманить под мой zenit TTL. В общем и целом доволен.

----------


## Морфиус

*Остатки в продаже!!*

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*

*Фотоувеличители:*
1) Свет-4 *15грн*
2) УПА-5М *50грн*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*
3) Свердловск 6 + футляр *30грн*
4) Свердлловск 6 *20грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
1) Электроглянцеватель *40грн*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
8) Набор корректирующих светофильтров 75х75 *50грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-в списке ниже)светофильтров:  (*30грн за шт*)

*ЖЗ-1,4х   82х0,75
УФ-1х   82х0,75
ЖС-12   66х0,75
ЖС-18   66х0,75
ОС-12   66х0,75
Уф-1х  49х0,75
Н-4х   49х0,75 (2 шт)
+2   49х0,75
+2   40,5х0,5
ЖС-12   40
Ж-2х   40,5х0,5
ЖЗ-2   35,5х0,5
К-8х   35,5х0,5
ОС   12
ЖС  17*
плюс есть пару *пустых коробочек* для них под диаметры  *49 (2шт)*, *40,5* и *35,5*

10) Резак фигурный (маленький) *30грн* 
12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн*
13) Наглазник НД-2  *20грн*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Штатив (2шт) *100грн/шт*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*

*Также есть*:
-чехлы для фотоаппаратов *фэд-3*, *киев* и *чёрный без названия*;
-сумка и три ремешка..

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## Морфиус

апаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Croft

А резак приблизительно какого размера?

----------


## Морфиус

> А резак приблизительно какого размера?


 маленький.. в альбоме есть фотка..

----------


## Croft

Уже нашла. ))) Размер не ясен)) Куда можно за ним заехать?)))

----------


## Морфиус

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*

*Фотоувеличители:*
1) Свет-4 *15грн*
2) УПА-5М *50грн*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
1) Электроглянцеватель *40грн*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
7) Набор светофильтров 60х60 *40грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-в списке ниже)светофильтров:  (*30грн за шт*)

*ЖЗ-1,4х   82х0,75
УФ-1х   82х0,75
ЖС-12   66х0,75
ЖС-18   66х0,75
ОС-12   66х0,75
Уф-1х  49х0,75
Н-4х   49х0,75 (2 шт)
+2   49х0,75
+2   40,5х0,5
ЖС-12   40
Ж-2х   40,5х0,5
ЖЗ-2   35,5х0,5
К-8х   35,5х0,5
ЖС  17*
плюс есть пару *пустых коробочек* для них под диаметры  *49 (2шт)*, *40,5* и *35,5*

10) Резак фигурный (маленький) *30грн* 
12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн*
13) Наглазник НД-2  *20грн*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Штатив (2шт) *100грн/шт*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*

*Также есть*:
-чехлы для фотоаппаратов *фэд-3*, *киев* и *чёрный без названия*;
-сумка и три ремешка..

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## temidee

можно фото кадрирующей рамки 24х30см, в альбоме не увидел...

----------


## Морфиус

апнем  :smileflag:

----------


## maxsolovyanov

Друг, пришли мне в Киев насадку окулярную ЛТ и фильтр (если он чистый) УФ-1* 49мм с коробочкой. Можешь прислать Новой Почтой или по-другому за мой счет. Спасибо! ([email protected])

----------


## Морфиус

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*

*Фотоувеличители:*
2) УПА-5М *50грн*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
1) Электроглянцеватель *40грн*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-в списке ниже)светофильтров:  (*30грн за шт*)

*ЖЗ-1,4х   82х0,75
УФ-1х   82х0,75
ЖС-12   66х0,75
ЖС-18   66х0,75
ОС-12   66х0,75
Уф-1х  49х0,75
+2   49х0,75
+2   40,5х0,5
ЖС-12   40
Ж-2х   40,5х0,5
ЖЗ-2   35,5х0,5
К-8х   35,5х0,5
ЖС  17*
плюс есть пару *пустых коробочек* для них под диаметры  *49 (2шт)*, *40,5* и *35,5*

12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн*
13) Наглазник НД-2  *20грн*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Штатив (2шт) *100грн/шт*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*

*Также есть*:
-чехлы для фотоаппаратов *фэд-3*, *киев* и *чёрный без названия*;
-сумка и три ремешка..

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*

----------


## evalilita

ап чудесной темке ))
придержите для меня ВСЁ! ))
выберу)

----------


## evalilita

ап чудесной темке)

----------


## sirey

а у меня вы ничего не выберите? sirey.io.ua

----------


## Морфиус

апнем  :smileflag:

----------


## Kriver

На 52 и 72 мм какие фильтры есть?

----------


## Морфиус

> На 52 и 72 мм какие фильтры есть?


 наверно нету...




> 9) Куча круглых (все что остались-в списке ниже)светофильтров: (30грн за шт)
> 
> ЖЗ-1,4х 82х0,75
> УФ-1х 82х0,75
> ЖС-12 66х0,75
> ЖС-18 66х0,75
> ОС-12 66х0,75
> Уф-1х 49х0,75
> +2 49х0,75
> ...

----------


## evalilita

ап темке )

----------


## Нафаниил

Индустар-61Л/3-МС 2,8/50 - это широкоугольный объектив?Если да подойдёт ли он к Гелиосу 44-2, 2-58 ?
 Насадка окулярная ЛТ-это насколько я понимаю штучка приделываемая сзади к глазку для подстройки к зрению фотографа.Правильно ?
Также интересуют цветные светофильтры на мой объектив
А что за сумка и ремешки?Фотографии есть?

Бронь до выяснения

----------


## nochnik89

а можно фото оставшегося фонаря  ..заберу

----------


## Ferro_art

Фонарь красный интересует,может ещё шото осталось?

----------


## Морфиус

> а можно фото оставшегося фонаря  ..заберу


 фото нету... попробую на пальцах описать его по памяти.. вобщем, это небольшая конструкция продолговатой формы, корпус красно-коричневый или тёмно-коричневый (как-то так) сплошной без всяких окошек и стёклышек.. возникает вопрос, как он светит? оказывается лампочка сияет внутри прибора и свет, пробиваясь сквозь корпус, получется красноватый, но кажется не яркий...




> Фонарь красный интересует,может ещё шото осталось?


 практически всё есть из списка поста № 68

----------


## Ferro_art

фОНАРЬ ЕЩЁ ОСТАЛСЯ?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.03.2013 в 01:05 ----------

0677241096.ЗАВТРА ЗАБЕРУ ФОНАРЬ И МОЖЕТ ШО-ТО ЛОДОЙДЁТ ЕЩЁ.

----------


## grender$

какое состояние EMITAR-S и какая резьба?

----------


## Ferro_art

Так что молчите? Фонарь лабораторный хучу купить у вас и фильтра  на 49мм, штатив, может по ходу еще что-то выберу,либо позвоните мне,либо сообщите как с вами связатся.Спасибо.

----------


## Морфиус

*ФОТОАППАРАТЫ:*
1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн*
2) Zenit-E (объектив industar-50) *200грн*
3) Zenit TTL (объектив Helios-44M 2/58) *300грн* 
4) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-61) *150грн*
5) ФЭД-3 (объектив И-26м 2,8/52) *100грн*
8) Силуэт-электро (объектив триплет 69-3 4/40) *100грн*
11) Чайка 3 (объектив индустар 69 2,8/28) *80грн*

*ОБЪЕКТИВЫ:* 
1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 *100грн* 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм *100грн*

*Экспонометры:*
1) Ленинград *30грн*

*ФОТОПРИЧЕНДАЛЫ:*
3) Фонарь лабораторный *20грн*
9) Куча круглых (все что остались-в списке ниже)светофильтров:  (*30грн за шт*)

*ЖЗ-1,4х   82х0,75
УФ-1х   82х0,75
ЖС-12   66х0,75
ЖС-18   66х0,75
ОС-12   66х0,75
Уф-1х  49х0,75
+2   49х0,75
+2   40,5х0,5
ЖС-12   40
Ж-2х   40,5х0,5
ЖЗ-2   35,5х0,5
К-8х   35,5х0,5
ЖС  17*
плюс есть пару *пустых коробочек* для них под диаметры  *49 (2шт)*, *40,5* и *35,5*

12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240 *30грн*
13) Наглазник НД-2  *20грн*
14) Насадка окулярная ЛТ *20грн*
15) Штатив (2шт) *100грн/шт*
16) Лампа с внутренним диффузным отражателем *100грн*

*Также есть*:
-чехлы для фотоаппаратов *фэд-3*, *киев* и *чёрный без названия*;
-сумка какая-то..

*Состояние различное, работоспособность не известна, если что-то интересует приходите смотрите, щупайте, проверяйте.. цены гибкие, торг уместен...**ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ФОТКИ В* *АЛЬБОМЕ*





*ДОБАВКА!*

1.Рамка  кадрирующая   30 х 40 см  (*40грн*)
2.Рамка кадрирующая    18 х 24 см (КР-4)  (*25грн*)
3.Рамка кадрирующая     13 х 18 см (юный  фотолюбитель)   (*20грн*)
4.Эл. глянцеватель  (*30грн*)
5.Фотоувеличитель    УПА-603  + реле времени ИЗОХРОН  (*50грн*)
7.Бачок для промывки пленки
8.Фотоэлектрический  экспонометр «Ленинград 2»  (*30грн*)
9.Нож для кинопленки    2 х 8 мм  (*20грн*)
10.Оптический  видоискатель   F = 8,5  (*20грн*)
11.Термометр  для кинофотолюбителя ТФ-3
12.2 ванночки    (21 х16 см  и 27 х 21 см )
13.Краевая   фоторастушевка  (2шт )
14.Проекционные фото-виньетки
15.Определитель резкости
16.Определитель  выдержек при фотопечати
17.Краткий  справочник  фотолюбителя
18.Фото экспонометр (бумажный )
19.Ящик для перезарядки ( заправки ) пленки  (кажется самодельный)
20.Светофильтры :  (*30грн за шт*)КС -11       49 Х 0,75
ОС -12       49 Х 0,75  (2шт)
ЖС – 18     49 Х 0,75
ЖС – 17     49 Х 0,75
ЖС – 18     40,5 Х 0,5
ЖС – 12     40,5 Х 0,5
ЖС – 17     40,5 Х 0,5
ЖС – 10     40,5 Х 0,5
Г – 1,4х      40,5 Х 0,5
ЖЗ – 2х      40,5 Х 0,5
УФ – 1х      40,5 Х 0,5

21.Книги:  В.А. Яштолд-Говорко “Печать фотоснимков”,  1969   (*10грн*)
 Н.А. Гагман “Фотографирование произведений искусства”, 1975  (*5грн*)
 М.А. Лихтциндер “Позитивный процесс  в  цветной фотографии”, 1969  (*5грн*)
 Е.А. Иофис “Фото-  и  кинотовары”, 1973  (*5грн*)
 А. Куракин, В. Глухов  “Лабораторная обработка кинопленки”, 1968  (*5грн*)
 М.И. Шор “Светочувствительные бумаги и их применение”, 1968  (*5грн*)
плюс остатки книг из *этого топика*...

*ФОТКИ*  добавки также есть в *АЛЬБОМЕ!*

Вложение 5894423Вложение 5894424Вложение 5894425Вложение 5894426Вложение 5894427Вложение 5894428

----------


## grender$

//

----------


## Морфиус

1) Индустар 50-2 35/50 100грн 
3) ФЭД 1:3,5 F=50 мм
3) Фонарь лабораторный
12) Рамка кадрирующая 300х240

Вложение 5974094Вложение 5974096Вложение 5974095

----------


## Goshurenko

> *Фотоувеличители:*
> 1) Свет-4 *15грн*


 Продано уже?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

1) Zenit-E (объектив индустар-50-2 3,5/50) *200грн

100гр?,,,
*

----------


## Скруджжж

выложите фото штатива

----------

